# Aidez-moi à supporter cette épreuve



## fantazya

J'ai des petites phrases à traduire... contexte funéraire. C'est pour des cartes, 

J'ai essayé par moi-même: Aiutaci a sostenere la prova   ... est-ce bon?

Merci !


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Fantazya e benvenut@ in WRF!

Aidez-moi = _(voi) aiutatemi_ o _(lei, di cortesia) mi aiuti.

_Donc je dirais "aiutatemi a sopportare/sostenere QUESTA prova".


----------



## fantazya

Merci beaucoup Necsus


----------



## terazuc

Ciao, Se aiutaci è riferito al Signore va bene al singolare "(Signore) Aiutaci a superare la prova".


----------



## fantazya

Merci ! Je prend note !


----------

